# To sharpen a chisel for rebates



## andersonec (25 Jan 2012)

A tip that was passed on to me. When cleaning out the corners of a rebate or any other point where you have a joint and need to give it a nice finish.
Get an old chisel and grind the end to a 90deg. angle or a fraction under then hone the flat side to get rid of the burr, use it flat, it can be used in a variety of situations and acts like a scraper, doesn't dig in and works a treat. To sharpen just give the flat side a rub.

Andy


----------



## AnselmFraser (29 Jan 2012)

Andy , that is a great idea , thank you for the tip .
All best .
Anselm.


----------



## Harbo (29 Jan 2012)

Bill Carter was showing off that technique at a CHT Event at West Dean a few years back.

Rod


----------



## Adam Mada (11 Feb 2012)

I've never seen this done before but it seems like a great idea! I think I'll try this with one of my old chisels.


----------



## Stormer1940 (12 Feb 2012)

Nice share. Thanks.


----------

